

Wing Commander creator Chris Roberts working on new space combat game - Reltair
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2012/09/wing-commander-creator-chris-roberts-working-on-new-space-combat-game/

======
richardjordan
This might just bring me back to Video games...

------
shawnc
This is pretty awesome. I know I can't wait.

